# Need Input on Charter Boats in the Keys



## 20Inches (Oct 27, 2008)

I'm making a trip to Key West and want to book a charter with a reputable guide service. Would like to Target Pelagics mainly Marlin, Sails, Wahoo etc.
Any input would be great! Thanks


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*Keys*

Florida Sportsman has a good Keys forum,,,ck it out,,


----------



## crimson angler (Dec 6, 2007)

In my experience Key West fishing is not that great. It is better for the people watching (like New Orleans) and entertainment but not so much for fishing. I would suggest Islamorada as a better option for fishing (stop on the way to Key West). Specifically I would try to book a trip with this guy. 

http://www.islamoradafishing.com/ 

I have fished with him 3 or 4 times and each trip was a good one...The captain is very good and we always caught lots of fish and every trip we caught a few sailfish. 

Good luck!


----------



## Burnt Drag (Jun 3, 2008)

In Key West, the hands down choice would be Triple Time Sportfishing. The mate, Keith Hebert is a Pensacola boy who used to run the Wendi 2 here years ago and owned the Lucky Strike in KW for 9 years is one of the most respected captain/mate in the keys. His boss on the Triple Time is Captain Joe Mecurio. Joe has been fishing the waters around Key West since the 1940s. They're not cheap.
http://www.fishtripletime.com/


----------



## Palmetto08 (Jan 14, 2009)

We're using Kingbird Charters this summer. They came highly recommended and the captain seems like a really nice guy. You might want to check them out


----------

